# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Si do të jetë flaka?

## morrison

Nese ndezim nje fije shkrepse ne nje stacion kozmik ne hapesire si do jete flaka.

Kete gjeagjeze e kam shpikur vete  :ngerdheshje:  dhe ka pergjigje nuk eshte rrenge.

----------


## km92

Nuk do te jete fare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## morrison

Ore mariachi  :buzeqeshje:  po lodhe pak trurin mor djale  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Mua me duket sikur pyetja nuk eshte e percaktuar mire qe ne fillim. Meqe thua stacion kozmik besoj se presupozon nje vend ne mungese graviteti por me amosfere qe ka oksigjen. Sepse nqs stacioni gjeneron gravitet artificial do te ishte njesoj si ne toke.

Ne kete rastin e mungeses se gravitetit, flaka do te jete sferike per te kunderten e te gjitha arsyeve fizike per te cilat shkon me drejtim lart ketu ne toke.
Pervec kesaj do te shuhet shume shpejt sepse per te gjitha ato arsye qe sapo permendem nuk do kete mundesi te furnizohet me oksigjen, keto te gjitha vlejne normalisht nqs nuk e leviz doren verdalle.

----------

